# How much to feed??



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I was planning on feeding orjiens LBP and today when I went looking at the label I found that its feeding lbs starts at 55 lbs.

So that leads me to wonder... should orjiens lbp be for German Shepherd puppies? I mean, how much does an 8 week old German Shepherd weigh? 

And my main question was how many scoops should I feed?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The Orijen LBP feeding guide is based on the current age of the pup and the estimated adult weight. So if you have a 1-1/2 to 3 month old puppy that should end up between 60 and 80 pounds as an adult, the feeding guide says 2-1/2 to 3 cups a day: Puppy Large Feeding

That's where I'd start, but I always do frequent rib checks by running my hand down their side to see if I can still feel the ribs easily but that they're not too prominent. Too skinny, I increase the food a little, too chunky, I cut it back a little. It's not rocket science, no need to overthink it, but with the rapid growth of the first few months you may find that you need to do minor adjustments in quantity pretty often.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed puppy food to my dogs. i feed
1 cup in the am, 1 cup noonish and 1 cup in the pm
with snacks throughout the day. you'll figure out
what's works best for your pup.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> The Orijen LBP feeding guide is based on the current age of the pup and the estimated adult weight. So if you have a 1-1/2 to 3 month old puppy that should end up between 60 and 80 pounds as an adult, the feeding guide says 2-1/2 to 3 cups a day: Puppy Large Feeding
> 
> That's where I'd start, but I always do frequent rib checks by running my hand down their side to see if I can still feel the ribs easily but that they're not too prominent. Too skinny, I increase the food a little, too chunky, I cut it back a little. It's not rocket science, no need to overthink it, but with the rapid growth of the first few months you may find that you need to do minor adjustments in quantity pretty often.


Oh I see! lol I completely misunderstood how to read that! 

Thank you both.


----------

